# Good temps?



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

yah new gpu =)

at no load


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

nice...cpu hotter then gpu....never seen that before lol


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

that kind of makes me worried as it might be hurting proformance are those the stock speeds (i was geting a max outside fps of 45 in marrowind?!? thats with almost everything maxed but still) i think my cpu is extreme bottlenecking the gpu.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Check the temps again under stress from a 3D game. If the CPU rises into the danger area, reapply some thermal compound.

What do you get for the graphics card temperature under stress?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

the cpu never goes over 50c and the gpu hits 46c at default fan speed and 42 at max (i can keep the cpu at 46c if i turn its fan up but it is loud)


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Those temps are fine. 45fps in morrowind maxed is pretty good, I'd be happy with that.

You could replace the stock CPU fan with a higher quality one if the noise is annoying you. Zalman do a good range.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

well if you see it is a celeron (who really cares) so when i get a pd 9xx i will get better cooling(maybe a new less cramped case micro atx just does not work lol


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

spend you money on a better cpu man. IMHO only of course.


----------

